# PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX1070-Edition V2 - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i5-7600 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX1070-Edition V2 - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i5-7600 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					Der PCGH-Gaming-PC ist ein noch bezahlbarer Spiele-Rechner mit der Geforce GTX 1070. Wie der PC ausgestattet ist und sich im Vergleich mit den anderen PC-Modellen schlägt, erfahren Sie im Artikel.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX1070-Edition V2 - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i5-7600 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------

